# Tights for woman



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi girls !

Did a similar post in different section, guess this is more fitting (MOD if seeing this, you're free to delete the other one)

So my girlfriend is looking for a new pair of tights and is tired of paying ~60 pounds for a pair of nike tights !

Do you guys know of any good quality, good fitting tights for cheap money? - She doesn't care about brand, they just need to be good quality and good fitting.

The typical problem for her is that they are usually tights at her upper legs, but end up being loose at her lower leg / Calves..

Perhabs on amazon ?

Must be delivery for EU, not only UK


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pics of Mrs required


----------

